# Bathing around floppy ears



## upfromtheashes (Mar 10, 2008)

My 1.5 year old golden is the first dog I've ever owned. There have been a couple of times where he has developed an infection in his ear(s) that I think may have been caused by water getting in his ears during baths. 

What's the best way to deal with water in the ears of floppy eared breeds? Is there a method of washing his head that minimizes the chance of getting water in his ears?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, there are special ear washes you can use that will help prevent ear infections, and also, when you give him a bath, you can put cotton balls in his ear canal to prevent water from going in.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've always just used a wet wash cloth to clean their faces and heads.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

My vet advised me to put cotton balls in my dogs' ears... I found it didn't really help because my dogs tend to shake when they're wet, and when they shake the cotton just goes flying out. I just avoid getting water on the head altogether, and when I do need to clean their faces I use grooming wipes.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Standard Poodles, who have heavy ear leather, in addition to lots of hair on ears, topknots, everywhere! LOL I am careful of their ears when washing the top of their heads, making sure to position the head up and back while using the sprayer to get hair wet, while using my other hand to ensure the ears don't fold open so water gushes in. I keep a dry wash cloth close, so I can dry the inner ear flaps right away. 

Once a month I cleanse their ears using 50%/50% Witch Hazel and White Distilled Vinegar, poured on a cotton ball, the cotton ball placed in the ear, and then gently massage. You can then place a dry cotton ball in the ear, massage, and it will act as a wic to draw excess solution out, but, they shake their heads, and that usually takes care of the excess. Breeds with heavy ear leather are prone to yeast and bacterial infections. This keeps infection from starting.


----------



## drmom777 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have two long eared hounds- beagle and coonhound, and after every bath I use something called Blue Power Wash for Ears. You can google it on line. Lots of hound people swear by it, as do I. this is a homemade product, cheap as can be, and keeps their ears clean and fungus free.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Putting cotton in his ears prior to bathing, can help immensely. 

Also, investing in an ear cleaner that has drying solution in it can also help; that way when you do wash his ears out, what is left over, will help his ears dry out better. On a dog with problematic ears, making sure to get as much cleaner out each time, is essential. Putting a bit of ear powder (R7 has a good powder), in the ear once you clean them, and wipe them out, can help to further dry out the ear canal; just puff a bit of powder in, and 'swoosh' the ear about a bit, so the powder is spread out. 

Another thing that can help with a dog with problem ears, is to make sure all excess hair infront of the ear canal is trimmed out; that way, more air can get in, preventing too much moisture from staying in there.


----------



## PlushPupsGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

My boss has an ear wash that she creates herself, it really cleans it out well and prevents the infections. everything she uses you can find at home so its really easy to create. Ill get the recipe for it if you guys are interested?


----------

